# Screen protector



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Thinking about getting one off eBay or something anyone else picking up one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm ordering an XOskin for mine, have them on 6 devices my family has. Search Google for a discount code, usually find a 20% that works if ordering.



BennyJr said:


> Thinking about getting one off eBay or something anyone else picking up one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Clarivue Screen Protectors just order one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

That one is expensivee


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 7, 2011)

Ericsch333 said:


> Clarivue Screen Protectors just order one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


which one did you get?? I like the ultra clear because i like not knowing there is a screen protector on it, but the anti glare seems not have anti finger print coating, but it says its not "smooth".

Any insight on this?


----------

